# Carcassonne Aires info please



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm near Avignon and will be driving to Carcassonne tomorrow. Anybody got co ordinates of an Aire that's still open. I have searched the forum but there seems to be confusion over what is still available. Don't need any facilities, just overnight parking within walking distance.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

NTG said:


> I'm near Avignon and will be driving to Carcassonne tomorrow. Anybody got co ordinates of an Aire that's still open. I have searched the forum but there seems to be confusion over what is still available. Don't need any facilities, just overnight parking within walking distance.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I know that the Carcassone 'la Cite' aire was open last week. I stayed there in March and thought it was open all year?

http://www.campercontact.com/campersite/detail/id/13111


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks rayc, that's perfect. I do have the campercontact app and it's very good but it's a bit slow and tedious without decent wifi.


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Its a dump.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

selstrom said:


> Its a dump.


it's an expensive dump.
Safariboy


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm not after rolling hills and pristine facilities, just overnight parking near the town so I can walk in and take a look around. Thanks for the info, I will give it a try.


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Nick we was there two days ago. The aire Near the village is open we used it


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks Tony. We are now in Barcelona but we used the Carcossonne Aire last night. It was just what I was after. Unfortunately four vans were robbed during the night. Luckily we were OK.


----------



## gilbert643 (May 1, 2013)

*Carcassonne*

We are thinking of going to Carcassonne in a few days. Do you know what made the four vans vulnerable? Want to try to avoid being a victim if we can.


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

Most of the vans were Fiat pre 2006 but one was the new shape. The new shape was a huge thing with a massive trailer housing an impressive motor scooter.
Don't know if Any of that is relevant. Apparently they were all reported to the police. I would imagine these are fairly organised groups of pondlife who wouldn't risk the same spot again for a while.


----------



## gilbert643 (May 1, 2013)

*Carcassonne*

Ah! We've got a 2003 Fiat, so may well avoid the area. I'm guessing they did the trick with the screwdriver in the door lock and the doors had not been strapped


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

We stayed here;
http://maps.google.com/maps?layer=c....0,2.1585379&cbll=43.210508999999995,2.360597


----------



## gilbert643 (May 1, 2013)

*Carcassonne*

Ah! We've got a 2003 Fiat, so may well avoid the area. I'm guessing they did the trick with the screwdriver in the door lock and the doors had not been strapped


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

The campsite there is a better option . . . 43.200711, 2.354121


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

vicdicdoc said:


> The campsite there is a better option . . . 43.200711, 2.354121


A couple of reviews from trip advisor;

"Stayed there last month and were robbed while sleeping. They cut the tent and stole all the money. Neither Police nor Staff was interested in our problems. If you like your tent, your money and your security - don't stay there! Seems like it was not the first time, that these things happened! Unbelievable."

"Clean showers, close to castle but was robbed as we slept along with 8 other parties. Site was no help, police were no help and was told it was not an isolated occurrence, don't go there unless you have a caravan with an Alsatian installed!"

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_...te-Carcassonne_Aude_Languedoc_Roussillon.html


----------

